# Can I Play GTA IV without Pixel Shader 3.0 GPU :(



## AMIGA500 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi all, 

I have a 256 MB Ati radeon x550, directx9.0 supported and pixel shader 2.0 supported (I guess) graphics card. I installed GTA IV successfully but the game didn't launch. Showing an "FATAL" error code DD3D50. I guess the problem is the requirement of pixel shader 3.0. Can I play that game with my GPU? Or is there any patch or a new release for the game.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

a simple answer to your question is no, a more detailed answer is : absolutely not...
sorry for the disappointment but GTA IV is a very demanding game and needs at least a Geforce 7900
I have a GF 9400 GT and I don't want to get it cause I'll play it at the lowest settings...
your card can't even run the game as you did find out
maybe it's time to upgrade to a better card.
if you need to upgrade, post your PSU watts and amps under the 12V (you need to open your case and look at the PSU sticker)


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi.
The DD3D50 error means that a DirectX 9 video card is required.
If you are trying to play it on Vista, I suggest installing the latest version of DirectX 9.0c.
It won't make much of a difference anyway, you GPU is way below the minimum spec for the game. It requires a Nvidia 7900 or ATI X1900 or higher.

Edit: Rock beat me by a few seconds.


----------



## AMIGA500 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hımm.. That means this game requires a lot of money. Thanks for the quick answers.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

if you upgrade your computer think about upgrading to play more games not just the one game

you'll feel better about yourself and justifing the cost of the upgrades which is gonna $$$ you


----------

